# The Big Ugly, Curtiss A-8 and A-12 Shrike



## Wildr1 (May 3, 2018)

The most obvious difference between the A-12 and the A-8 is the air-cooled, radial engine in the A-12, which replaced the A-8's inline, water-cooled engine. This was a response to the USAAC's move toward a preference for radial engines, especially in attack aircraft. Designed in response to a 1929 United States Army Air Corps requirement for an attack aircraft to replace the A-3 Falcon (a later post). We will start with the A-8.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Wildr1 (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 14, 2018)

And now the A-12


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Wildr1 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## parsifal (May 17, 2018)

Nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2018)




----------



## T Bolt (May 17, 2018)

Great pictures


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

*Curtiss A-12 Shrike 33-238 '26'




* 
*with emergency flotation gear test installation on inboard wing, shown deployed, May 6 1937.*
*Curtiss A-12 Shrike 33-238 '26'



* 
*with streamlined overwing structure just outboard of the struts containing an inflatable air bladder for floatation in the event of ditching. *

* Batman_60*


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

*pilot's cockpit, dated July 13, 1934.*


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

*during exercises near Wheeler Field, Oahu, Hawaii.*


----------



## stug3 (Mar 6, 2021)

A-12 production line

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 6, 2021)

I have the Czech Model 1/48 A-12, still in the box. I need to get it out and look at it.


----------

